# Does weight loss help Clomid work? and how do you know if you've ovulated?



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I am on my second month of Clomid - on day 20 and lurching between depression, convinced it hasn't worked and never will, and daring to hope, just for a few seconds.  Can anyone tell me if losing weight will make a difference?  I thought clomid meant that it doesn't matter if you are overweight but my skinny (and 6 months pregnant) friend (who didn't even want children and conceived the FIRST MONTH!) keeps telling me the reason I'm not pregnant is because I'm too fat (BMI 34)

Also, how do you know if the clomid actually made you ovulate?  I had a scan on day 12 last month and there were two follicles, naively I got really excited and even pictured myself with twins (pathetic isn't it) but nothing happened.  This month there were 2 follicles as well but I am not being a sucker this time.  Sorry to sound so bitter.  I'm not really a horrible person, just very sad and frustrated and angry at the moment.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi SarahPooh,

My cons told me that being over weight can affect ovulation.  I think your friend is being a bit hard on you though  

I found that when I was taking Clomid I gained weight even though I was on a diet and loosing it before  

I had cd21 prog blood tests done but unfortunately Clomid didn't work for me as I have PCOS so ended up having ovarian drilling done and now I ov naturally.

Sending you loads of   and some  

Good luck

Binty


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi SarahPooh...

My con also asked for weight and agree with Binty that I think it does effect ovulation ... I also think your friend is completely out of order but however its easy to judge and become critical when its not them going through it! I sympathise with you because it brings the worse out of all of us!

I also know that you can put weight on whilst on clomid and this should be reported to your con. However I have lost weight (everyone different) and have stuck to the GI GL diet which personally I feel much better and think that I would be worse with side effects from clomid if I wasn't watching what I eat. 

Last month I ovulated as I had a Day 21 progesterone blood test of over 100 (quite high) and yet still a BFN.... so you could be ovulating but its just a matter of time... Keeping my fingers crossed for you and who knows those twins might still be in the making!!!

      

Sending love, hugs and kisses and bubbles  
Kissy
x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Kissy and Binty,

Thanks for your replies, very helpful.  I started Slimming World last night and had a gym induction today so here goes...  guess the only way to know if the clomid has worked is to have a progesterone test then? No one at the hospital has even mentioned this to me...

the very best of luck to both of you, lots of baby dust   and thanks again, 

Sarah xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sarahpoo  
why dont you join us on the diet thread, its pinned at the top of the page  
As for your friend, its all to easy for these people who fall pregnant at the drop of a hat to come with their stupid comments.  
I've lost weight steadily since Jan and still no BFP, although my BMI is still high.  Snatch has lost 5 stone and her ovulation test showed she still hadnt ovulated.  Think of all the bigger people who get pregnant.  we have a 25 stone patient at work who is expecting also.   Saying that i do think that losing weight is worth doing - my reason for doing it is so i can have IVF

Its definitely worth having a progesterone test done, this should be done 7 days past ovulation (or when you expect to ov) and is the only way of knowing xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear Flowerpot  

Thanks for your message, sometimes I do feel like telling my friend to shut up and bog off!  I think I will join the diet thread (if I can find it, I'm not brilliant at this messaging stuff!) 

Well done for losing so much weight, I can see you have lost loads already by your ticker, what an achievement!  I have got 51lb to lose so going to have to focus on half a stone at a time I think!  Next time I go to the hospital I will ask about a progesterone test (unless I'm pg by then, fingers crossed!)

Keep up the good work xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

here you go hun, this should get you to it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73589.0

Its a bit quieter of a weekend but we'll all be back on Monday


----------

